# The Last Mission, The secret history of World War Two's final battle



## nuuumannn (Jun 12, 2012)

...by Jim Smith and Malcolm McConnell. Just picked this up at a second hand store. Any one read it with anything to say about it - good or bad? It has a B-50 Superfortress on the front cover and B-29B 42-63640 "The Boomerang" of the 21st BS/501st BG on the back. The author Jim Smith was that aircraft's radio operator. 

Thanks


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 12, 2012)

Wasn't this a 2 hour documentry on the History Channel or something?


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 13, 2012)

No idea; might have been. Did you see it?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 13, 2012)

Yeah... Here it is on Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001CU7KQ4/?tag=dcglabs-20


----------

